# Need a Qualified Climber- Lethbridge, AB



## Crazy Canuck (Mar 6, 2005)

I need an experienced climber in the Lethbridge, AB, Canada area. Duties will include climbing, pruning, take downs and some cleanup. You must have your own saddle, rope and hand tools. If you have other equipment I will compensate you for its use. Pay will depend on experience. Contact Ben at (403) 752-0091.


----------

